# mini dh



## Duisburger1 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand die Drehmomentwerte für die Schrauben am Steuerrohr sagen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## hollowtech2 (1. August 2011)

Im Techbook von Commençal findest du die benötigten Angaben. Hier der Link
zum 2011er Techbook:

http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2011_fr.pdf

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

